# How does the river look?



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

was wondering if it’s muddy or up very much near new Richmond or Tanners creek?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't know about there but it is clear and fishable in the Marietta area. 83 water temp.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks pjf


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Clean, green and in summer pool at Cincinnati on Sunday, August 18th.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Still looks good here. Hotter than blue hades other than that.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks perfect at Cincy today.
Pulled in to Schmidt on my way out of town to see how many fishermen were there







Empty lot  on a perfect day--- Only 1 City worker picking up trash, unbelievable.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

As of last Friday, it was good but I saw it was supposed to rain yesterday, today, and maybe tomorrow. Is Marietta still looking good? I'm thinking about heading down on Saturday morning from Cleveland. I'll be heading to the area of the mouth of the Muskingum River. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My buddy did go last weekend. Put in at new Richmond. 3-4 lb channel, 2 blues, one about 6 lb one 8-10lb


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reports. Nicer westher get out there guys..


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

NICEST DAY OF THE SUMMER. RIVER LOOKING GOOD AT MARIETTA. MUSKINGUM RIVER A LITTLE OFF COLOR BUT NOT BAD. WATER STILL IN THE LOW 80'S.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Marietta levee is filling up with Sternwheelers for this coming weekends Sternwheeler Festival. About 15 there this morning already. River was up about a 1.5'. They make great structure to troll around. If anyone has never been to Marietta this coming weekend is pretty big doings for S.E. Ohio. Entertainment on the levee, bands set up on a barge, vendors, food, etc. and a super Fireworks show on Saturday night. Sternwheeler "races" on Sunday. Lots of pleasure boaters and jet skis and an occasional good look babe in a bathing suit. Occasional.....


----------

